# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  من كلام الناس ( عبارات موجعه و مؤلمه )

## معاذ ملحم

لقد قرأت موضوعا إستفزنى وإستفز قلمى


موضوع عنوانه 

عبارات مؤلمة............... تجعلك تفكر دوما

ووجدت فعلا انه يتناول مجموعة من العبارات المؤلمة

وفكرت اننى اتعرض لكل عبارة على حدا بالبحث فى أسبابها وتناولها من كل جوانبها

اتمنى أن يكون موضوعا جيدا يحوز إعجابكم
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

اول عبارة كانت

-أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها.. 

فعلا شىء مؤلم ان تخسر أشياء لم يكن فى حسبانك انك ستفقدها الان ولكن ماهى تلك الاشياء التى يؤلمنا فقدانها

هل هى اشياء مادية ..؟؟

اعتقد لا لان الاشياء المادية من السهل تعويضها مرة اخرى

ولكن هناك اشياء معنوية اعتدنا على وجودها فى حياتنا ونحزن اذا فقدناها مثل الحب الذى يجمعك بصديق او صديقةمثلا....

مثل الامل فى تحقيق شىء معين صعب فقدان ذلك الامل والوصول لنقطة الاحباط واليأس من تحقيقه

أن تفقد اهتمام شخص تعودت على اهتمامه بك وسؤاله عنك

فجأة تصحو يوما وقد فقدت تلك الاشياء ولم يعد لها وجود بحياتك... كيف تحيا بدونها

يعتصرك الالم والحنين لكل شىء جميل فقدته ولكن هيهات فلقد ضاع وانتهى الامر

فهل نعيش العمر نبكى ما خسرناه حتى وان كان من الصعب الحصول على مثيل له..؟!!!

اعتقد انه لا..... فيجب علينا التأقلم مع واقع نحياه وأن نتأقلم مع حياتنا بدون تلك الاشياء

فالحياة مستمرة شأنا أم أبينا وصعب ان نظل نحيا ويعتصرنا الألم والحنين.... لذلك يجب أن نكون اقوى

وأقوى ونستمد تلك القوة من إيماننا بالله عز وجل وانه حتما سيعوضنا خيرا إن آجلا أو عاجلا

********************************



-أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده.. 

ما أصعب تلك العبارة وما أصعب أن تحيا واقع لا تريده ولكن ليس بأمكانك تغييره 

تحاول أن تتأقلم معه .... أن تجمع شتات نفسك وتجارى واقعك الاليم

ان تحبس الدموع فى مقلتيك ... وانين نفسك يرفض ان يخمد داخل الضلوع

ولكن ما حيلتك وانت لم تصنع ذلك الواقع ولا تستطيع تغيره

وكذلك لا تستطيع ان تحياه .....

ألم ما بعده ألم وحزن قابع فى النفس مع رجاء وامل ان تشرق شمس الحياة


***************************




-أن تتمنى عودة زمان جميل انتهى..

تعيش واقع مر أليم وعلى الجانب الأخر تتمنى عودة زمان جميل انتهى

وهل يمكن لزمان أنتهى ان يعود؟؟؟!!!!

ماذهب لا يمكن ان يعود فقد ذهب بكل مافيه ولكنه يظل ذكرى جميلة فى مخيلتنا وياليته ينتهى حتى بذكراه

لانه بتذكرنا ذلك الزمن الجميل سنشعر بقسوة ومرارة الواقع الذى نحياه

ولن نستطيع ابدا التأقلم مع واقعنا.....


ففى كلتا الحالتين نحن نتعذب ونتألم من واقع مرير وأمل يأس فى عودة زمان جميل

مأ أصعب اليأس وما أصعب الأمل عندما يكون مكتوف اليدين

أتمنى من الله ان لا يمر احدا بتلك الحالات المؤلمة وان يعيش الجميع فى سعادة وهناء


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&



(-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد.. )

تلك بالفعل عبارة مؤلمة ولكن......

أليس الأنسان قادر على المحاولة مرة ومرة بل مرات عديدة ام أنه يجلس الى جوار انتكاساته ويتملكه اليأس؟؟؟

يجب على الانسان أن يستمد قوته من مرات ضعفه

ويجب عليه كلما وقع يحاول ان يقف ويكون أكثر قوة وصلابة

يجب عليه أن يتعلم من كل انتكاسة تحصل له او فشل يلم به ويكون هذا الفشل حافزا على النجاح

الانسان القوى لا تهبط عزائمه الانتكاسات لانه فى كل مرة يتعلم جديد ويضع امامه نقاط فيتلاشاها مستقبلا

وبذلك يقترب من النجاح اكثر واكثر

وكما يقولون فى المثل الشعبى ( الوقعة التى لا تكسرنى ... تقوينى )

ولذلك فأنا لست مع تلك العبارة ولا اجدها مؤلمة قدر ما يؤلمنى الاستسلام للفشل وعد الانتكاسات

*****************************


(-أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة.. )


هذا فعلا ما يؤلم ان يغير الانسان من مبادئه او تدفعه انتكاساته الى ان يتنازل كى ينجح

يجب على الانسان ان يتمسك بميادئه ولا يغيرها تحت اى ظرف لانه ان غير مبادئه فقد تنازل بكامل إرادته عن هويته كانسان

الانسان منا مجموعة من المبادىء والمعتقدات اختلطت بمجموعة من الثقافات

فكيف لنا ان نتنازل عن البنية الاساسية لشخصيتنا

يوم يفعل ذلك اى إنسان فلن يشعر بطعم أى نجاح يصل له لانه لن يكون نجاحه هو

بل نجاح مزيف حصل عليه مقابل ثمن غالى جدا الا وهو أدميته وكيانه


هذا رأيى فى العبارتين الاتى آلمننى ليس لأنهما مؤلمتان قد رما هما يدلان على إنسان ضعيف الشخصية

وتلك صفة اتمنى أن تختفى من مجتماعتنا العربية حتى نستطيع ان نصل الى غايتنا ومبتغانا

----------


## mylife079

thank you moath

----------


## دموع الورد

(-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد.. )

تلك بالفعل عبارة مؤلمة ولكن......

أليس الأنسان قادر على المحاولة مرة ومرة بل مرات عديدة ام أنه يجلس الى جوار انتكاساته ويتملكه اليأس؟؟؟

يجب على الانسان أن يستمد قوته من مرات ضعفه

ويجب عليه كلما وقع يحاول ان يقف ويكون أكثر قوة وصلابة

يجب عليه أن يتعلم من كل انتكاسة تحصل له او فشل يلم به ويكون هذا الفشل حافزا على النجاح

الانسان القوى لا تهبط عزائمه الانتكاسات لانه فى كل مرة يتعلم جديد ويضع امامه نقاط فيتلاشاها مستقبلا

وبذلك يقترب من النجاح اكثر واكثر

وكما يقولون فى المثل الشعبى ( الوقعة التى لا تكسرنى ... تقوينى )

ولذلك فأنا لست مع تلك العبارة ولا اجدها مؤلمة قدر ما يؤلمنى الاستسلام للفشل وعد الانتكاسات

*****************************

فعلا عبارات مؤلمه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوري على مروركم الرائع 

يسلمووووو اصدقائي

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]عبارات رااااااااااااااااائعه .. ومؤلمة   :Eh S(2): 

تقبل مروري يا روحي[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

*فاجأتني قدرتك على تحليل مثل هذه العبارات ...( وين كنت مخبي كل هاد   )

يعطيك العافية معاذ ... عبارات قاسية جدا أتمنى أن لا أحتاج  إلى القياس عليها في يوم من الأيام ... *

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *فاجأتني قدرتك على تحليل مثل هذه العبارات ...( وين كنت مخبي كل هاد   )
> 
> يعطيك العافية معاذ ... عبارات قاسية جدا أتمنى أن لا أحتاج  إلى القياس عليها في يوم من الأيام ... *


مشكورة يا اخت ايات على مرورك الرائع 




> [align=center]عبارات رااااااااااااااااائعه .. ومؤلمة  
> 
> تقبل مروري يا روحي[/align]



مشكووووور يا محمد انتا الافضل دائما 

اذا انا روحك انتا عمري وحبيبي و دايما على البال والله يا محمد 

 :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

[align=center](-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد.. )

(-أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة.. )

هاي فعلا اكتر عبارات مؤلمة 
مو بس لأنها واقع كمان لأنها 
دليل على الضعف والاستسلام
اللي بتمنى ما أمر بهيك لحظات 

وشكرا كتير الك[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بشكر كل اللي تفاعلوا معي كثييييييير بالموضوع هاد 

ويسلمووو يا مزوقــيـــــــن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

_-أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها_


لانه احنا دايما بنتفترض الشي الحلو بكل شي لازم الواحد يحط النية العاطله لكل شي قبل النية المليحة فما بننصدم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

_-أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها_


لانه احنا دايما بنتفترض الشي الحلو بكل شي لازم الواحد يحط النية العاطله لكل شي قبل النية المليحة فما بننصدم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا مها على المرور

----------


## فارس

شكراً اخ معاذ على العبارات 

لكن معظمها ركزت على اشياء حدثت وانتهت وتتكلم عن الماضي.

والأفضل أن نجعل الماضي وما تألمنا منه درساً للمضي قدماً

لمستقبل أفضل وتحقيق النجاح، فالنجاح لا يأتي بسهولة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك صحيح اخ فارس 

و انا بشكرك على رأيك وعلى المرور الرائع صديقي

----------


## Paradise

أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده..


ليس أمامك إلا تحدي هذا الواقع والعمل على
تحسينه "لأنك لن تقدر على تغييره " حتى تقدر
 على العيش فيه دون أن يعمل على إحباطك
مشكور  معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره اخت  Paradise على المرور 
يسلمووو

----------


## حسناء الربيع

احساس ممؤلم ان تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام
وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلام جميل 

شكرا يا rola على المرور

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا معاذ
موضوع حلو

----------


## الاء

أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها.. 

                  بصراحه اشي كتيررر مؤلم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_يسلموا معاذ
موضوع حلو
_


 شكرا لك يا محمد على الاطراء الجميل 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاء  
_أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها.. 

بصراحه اشي كتيررر مؤلم
_


 وشكرا لكي ايضا يا الاء على المرور 


 :Eh S(2):  :Bl (35):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## hossamhh2006

كلام الناس لا بيجيب ولا بيودى

----------

